# Animal Crossing 3DS Theme: Who would buy one?



## Treasu(red) (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm interested in testing the waters for who might consider purchasing the 3ds XL Animal Crossing edition if it came to your country.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd like it, but I've already got a 3DS.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 21, 2013)

Psh. I'm poor so I'm sticking to my 3DS 
But if a 3DS XL comes out. Maybe I would buy it, depending if my brother would let me use his 3DS XL.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think it's possible to express how much I want the Animal Crossing XL. It's the only way I'll get an XL probably, I hate the red and blue colours in NA. Reggie pls.






















Unfortunately, I'm not so sure we'll get it. It IS a white system for all intensive purposes and we all know how much Nintendo of America hates white systems. Europe might get it though.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't like it.

But I am buying an XL for New Leaf though - so if this got released here I'd probably buy it due to the fact it'd be cheaper to buy the bundle than each separately.

Though I do want the plain black since it's coming out here.

I plan on buying it a few days before NL comes out so I can transfer my data over, and play the game as soon as I buy it, where as if I bought them at the same time i'd transfer the data over and have to wait ~30 min to transfer the data


But I really hope they dont release it here because I don't want it


----------



## Kaijudomage (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm fine with the original 3DS I have, mostly because I'm already set on getting a Wii U at some point, plus I don't think it would fit in my pants pocket, and be comfortable there.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 21, 2013)

No. I don't like it. I'm totally fine with my LE Zelda Ocarina of Time 3DS. The black with the gold Zelda-inspired trim is awesome. The only thing that could improve it is if it wasn't such a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't like it and wouldn't buy it even if I didn't already have an XL. I would have changed for a green one with a nook leaf or something along those lines on it.


----------



## Zen (Feb 21, 2013)

I would and did


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 21, 2013)

If I had a 3DS XL I'd want this one.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't like XLs, I remember having problems with my old blue one. Now I've swapped back to the original 3DS and it's perfect.


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 21, 2013)

I caved in and bought a silver xl already. Even if there was a bundle to come to Australia I likely wouldn't have gotten it anyway. 

As silly as it may sound, I still prefer the physical copies of games over the digital's that would  have been packaged alongside the console, even if it meant saving $20/30.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 21, 2013)

I waited for a while after the 3DS was released before I finally bought my Aqua Blue 3DS. Then about a month or so later the XL was announced. Understandably, I was ticked off. -.- If they wanted bigger screens on their handhelds I don't know why they didn't just make them that way in the first place.

Unless my 3DS breaks, I wont ever be buying an XL. I don't have the money to be buying two of the same system.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 21, 2013)

Justin said:


> I don't think it's possible to express how much I want the Animal Crossing XL. It's the only way I'll get an XL probably, I hate the red and blue colours in NA. Reggie pls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do Nintendo of America hate white systems... 
*cough* racists... *cough*


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally I find white systems to be really ugly. Most people like to choose a system with a neat design or one that's their favorite color.

I asked for a Pink or Blue DS when I got one. My grandparents bought me a white one.

I hate my DS's look so much I wanna slap stickers all over it. But I'd waste the stickers if the system broke. ;-;


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 21, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Personally I find white systems to be really ugly. Most people like to choose a system with a neat design or one that's their favorite color.
> 
> I asked for a Pink or Blue DS when I got one. My grandparents bought me a white one.
> 
> I hate my DS's look so much I wanna slap stickers all over it. But I'd waste the stickers if the system broke. ;-;



Really?  I love white systems!! D: Especially if the have animal crossing icons all over the front *-* Also i wanna buy it to make my friend jealous because shes always bragging in my face saying shes got a 3ds so i wanna get this bigger one to make her stop :3


----------



## Leer (Feb 21, 2013)

if i could find the money, i would get the AC themed XL.  <3


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 21, 2013)

If I didn't just get a 3DS for Christmas, then it might have been a consideration.
It would depend on what it looked like too. If it looked the same as the 3DS that Japan got, then I probably wouldn't get it. I also prefer the size of the regular 3DS to the XL... so the design for the AC 3DS would have to be something that I really _really_ like if I was to buy it.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 21, 2013)

I got (last night) a pink/white Limited Edition XL. I love how smooth and rounded the edges are. Not to mention that the big screen is perfect for Colors 3D! I'm glad I exchanged my old one for this one. Much nicer. Even my fianc? wants to play it, being pink and all haha. And the white looks very nice too. I just need to buy a screen protector now. 

If an AC themed XL came out, I would probably want it, but i wouldn't go out and get it lol now, if that pikachu one hadn't only hit Europe and Japan, I would have been all over it like a rabid dog.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 21, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I got (last night) a pink/white Limited Edition XL. I love how smooth and rounded the edges are. Not to mention that the big screen is perfect for Colors 3D! I'm glad I exchanged my old one for this one. Much nicer. Even my fianc? wants to play it, being pink and all haha. And the white looks very nice too. I just need to buy a screen protector now.
> 
> If an AC themed XL came out, I would probably want it, but i wouldn't go out and get it lol now, if that pikachu one hadn't only hit Europe and Japan, I would have been all over it like a rabid dog.



I have the Pink/white one too and I love it!! The pink colour is so nice and pearly ^_^ I would love the AC themed one as well *greedy smile* lol.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 21, 2013)

I wouldn't get it, I just don't like white Handhelds.


----------



## Schim (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally I think that design is a little on the lazy side and they could have done a lot better. It's too close to polka dots for me. A little too busy for my tastes.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 21, 2013)

Schim said:


> Personally I think that design is a little on the lazy side and they could have done a lot better. It's too close to polka dots for me. A little too busy for my tastes.



I agree with the polka dots thing. I really don't like polka dots. xD And that's the first thing I thought of when I saw it. I think a green system with the grass shapes on it would have looked a LOT cooler. >.>


----------



## Schim (Feb 21, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I agree with the polka dots thing. I really don't like polka dots. xD And that's the first thing I thought of when I saw it. I think a green system with the grass shapes on it would have looked a LOT cooler. >.>



That would have been MUCH better.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 21, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I agree with the polka dots thing. I really don't like polka dots. xD And that's the first thing I thought of when I saw it. I think a green system with the grass shapes on it would have looked a LOT cooler. >.>



I would so get that.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 21, 2013)

I like it, but I don't want to buy another 3DS. It's way more expensive, and I prefer the small 3DSs to the larger ones.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 21, 2013)

I couldn't wait to buy a new 3DS XL so I brought the red one, But if I didn't brought it I would buy the Animal Crossing: New Leaf 3DS XL


----------



## spot0127 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Animal Crossing 3ds is pretty. But, I already have the blue XL, so I won't be getting it unless something happens to mine.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 21, 2013)

@Bambi
*High five*

My fianc? tried to just buy me the XL without trading one of my regular ones in and we started arguing about that lol even though I gave up my purple, this XL is so much nicer and more worth it. And it's not a finger print magnet like the regular 3DS.


----------



## Bea (Feb 21, 2013)

Consider? Hrrnonono. MUST HAVE. Seriously Nintendo will break my heart worse than any boy ever has if they don't release this.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm good with my black 3ds, I don't want a xl, more compact things are the better I think.
I don't need no bulky thing when my norm is fine. Besides if I want a skin or something, I work for a company with a digital press, I can make anything I want and stick it on there.


----------



## Joey (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd like a red and black 3ds xl


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 21, 2013)

Funny part is that the regular 3DS is actually bulkier by a few millimeters. Yes, it IS bigger, but it's just as compact as the regular 3DS. It fits in my purse quite nicely, actually


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

No. I don't like it.

I would love to have an XL, but I wouldn't be able to handle the way the AC one looks.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 21, 2013)

I was lucky enough to get the pink XL for Christmas. No need to buy another one.  
I'm not a fan of the design, anyway.
---



Loviechu said:


> Funny part is that the regular 3DS is actually bulkier by a few millimeters. Yes, it IS bigger, but it's just as compact as the regular 3DS. It fits in my purse quite nicely, actually



I haven't held a regular 3DS, but I like the size and feel of the XL. It's comfortable to hold and fits in my purse. It actually fits PERFECTLY in my Vera Bradley cosmetic pouches. LOL.

I always recommend the XL to those who don't have a 3DS yet. It's worth the extra for the huge screen. SO glad I got it instead of the regular size. It was such a shock holding it for the first time compared to my old DS Lite I was still using.  Can't wait to start playing AC on it!


----------



## Campy (Feb 21, 2013)

I think I'd consider getting the 3DS XL Animal Crossing edition if it weren't for the fact that I'm so incredibly happy with my limited edition Peach 3DS that I won by filling in a simple questionnaire. It's perfect for me. I love pink and I've always been a huge Princess Peach fan.


----------



## Zaoth (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes I would be getting it if it came to EU! I am gonna trade in my 3DS for an XL closer to the time anyway. So if the AC one comes out I will just do that  I have work the same day as release so I can wait the extra 30~ mins it will take for a system transfer.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll pass on the 3DS XL. My 3DS works fine.


----------



## SuperSpooky (Feb 21, 2013)

I so would! I'm afraid of taking out my zelda 3ds anyways.


----------



## Bea (Feb 21, 2013)

Seriously though. Reggie you can have my first born child if you localise this damn bundle.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 21, 2013)

Defintately not getting an Animal Crossing XL, I want just a plain black 3DS. Will one come out in the US before ACNL? I am getting an entire 3DS (XL for sure) just for this game, might find some other games though. I just don't like white systems, I got a black iPod Touch 5th generation and it looks amazing... If I could get a plain black 3DS it would be fantastic. The slate color would match my iPod too 

But yeah, as a guy, the white 3DS looks a bit too... Girly I guess I could say.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think it looks girly... Lin's (for Linandko) boyfriend Kohei has the 3DS XL and it doesn't look girly to him or me :-o Unless you're talking about the plain white one.

I have the plain black 3DS, and honestly I think I wanted another color. It's more of a bronzy color.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 21, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I got (last night) a pink/white Limited Edition XL. I love how smooth and rounded the edges are. Not to mention that the big screen is perfect for Colors 3D! I'm glad I exchanged my old one for this one. Much nicer. Even my fianc? wants to play it, being pink and all haha. And the white looks very nice too. I just need to buy a screen protector now.
> 
> If an AC themed XL came out, I would probably want it, but i wouldn't go out and get it lol now, if that pikachu one hadn't only hit Europe and Japan, I would have been all over it like a rabid dog.



So was your fiance ok with it and all??


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 21, 2013)

Of course! He wants to be the one to play NL on it (since that's the one getting the digital version lol) I told him fine but he has to play the cartridge one because the pink XL is my main system now


----------



## Lauren (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd love one but I just bought a 3DS XL :-( hehe


----------



## taygo (Feb 21, 2013)

My bf said he would get it for me if it comes to the US. He knows I love AC. On our first date he even said if we are still dating he would get the game for me. I already paid for most of it. It been a few years since I put money on it. So if I get the xl he can get the game and play with me!
But if I don't get it. I still love my 3ds normal. I hate how you get a 3ds and BAM here is a new bigger one.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't care for the AC 3dsXL. Like others, if there had been a green one with a leaf on it. I would have been ALL over that. Seriously why don't they do that. 

I had a aqua (?) 3ds that my husband bought when there was first news of of AC3DS and then of course I had to have the XL. I got a red one for christmas. I really wanted the blue instead but... red is what I got. I'd love to find a skin or something for it but they all seem to show the original color still and bleh. I suppose it doesn't really matter but I would definitely have liked the blue better. So now my husband has the original 3ds and he can play AC with me


----------



## dexterminate88 (Feb 21, 2013)

I would not buy the AC XL. I have an aqua 3DS and it is just fine for me. Unless we get an awesome design in the states I don't think I will upgrade to the XL. The only XL I have seen so far that I would definitely buy is the Charizard one. If it were a green with a grass pattern would probably buy it, that sounds cute. Has to be dark inside colors though, light colors hurt my eyes...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I don't think it looks girly... Lin's (for Linandko) boyfriend Kohei has the 3DS XL and it doesn't look girly to him or me :-o Unless you're talking about the plain white one.
> 
> I have the plain black 3DS, and honestly I think I wanted another color. It's more of a bronzy color.



You do have to consider that what is considered "cool or nice" could be considered "cute and girly" to someone of a different culture.

Western cultures are going to view it as the latter, so that limits the number of people who are going to buy it.
I'm not going to get into it though, just wanted to mention that. lol


----------



## Torotix (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd get it if they released it here on AC's release date. If not I'm just going to stick with my regular 3ds.


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 21, 2013)

If I didn't already have a 3DS, I would say yes. However to toggle my time between towns, I would be very difficult.


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 21, 2013)

I already have a 3DS XL which I had bought especially for this game. I was going to wait till the game came out and get them both together, but when I read on sites that the pink and white XL was a limited edition (at the time) I somewhat panicked and had to get one right away before they sold out. Turns out that's not entirely the case after all. Kind of rushed there, but I'm still glad I bought the system when I did anyway.

Before even considering buying a 3DS to begin with, I had a hunch that the system would eventually come in XL form just like how the DSi did the same thing. So I waited for that very moment as well and was so happy when it came out in pink! Waiting pays off!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 21, 2013)

I already have my 3DS XL.
It is Pink and White! I got it off lay-a-way the day after Valentine's day.
The day after that I past my Cosmo Black 3DS down to my sister.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 21, 2013)

Since I start my new job on Monday (actually spent the last week in Chicago at training), I might get an XL either way.  If I have my choice, though, I would much rather have the AC one.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 21, 2013)

I already have an XL, and as much as I would love to have an AC-edition, I wouldn't waste my money on buying another XL just for that.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 23, 2013)

Bump in the name of data collection.


----------



## Peoki (Feb 23, 2013)

I would've waited longer before buying an XL if NOA had confirmed the bundle over here 
not a huge fan of the red or blue XLs but caved in since they were on sale for $150 last November. 
I'm tempted to buy the pink/white XL to swap and transfer my data; too much of a hassle though. I'm fine with what I have so I guess I'll pass if they decide to bring it over.  

White consoles tend to not do well in America, for whatever reason. I don't have high hopes for this tbh.


----------



## rachiewease (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a white 3ds xl that i bought purely because of waiting for new leaf. then i saw the ac one. my heart aches a little when i see it  i'm going to be hugely tempted if it comes out over here so for my bank balance's sake I kind of hope it doesn't.


----------



## Julie (Feb 23, 2013)

Nope. The design for it is really not my cup of tea. It doesn't help that I really dislike white systems.

I also already have an XL. I really wanted a full black one, but since NoA are being jerks I caved in a got a blue one (especially since it was a Mario Kart bundle... couldn't resist.)

I slapped a blue shell decal on it and now I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm fine with my 3DS. Although the design is cute, I don't think I would consider buying it, even if I didn't have a 3DS.


----------



## Lessy (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it's adorable! If they do come out with a bundle pack here I want to get it but for now I'll have to use my brother's 3ds lol


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 23, 2013)

I already pre-ordered New Leaf at game stop but if Nintendo brings the bundle to NA and I have the extra cash then I wouldn't mind picking one up.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 24, 2013)

I really like it, so I would buy it if it came out.


----------



## ACking (Feb 24, 2013)

I really hope Nintendo reads this thread and hopefully comes out with a bundle.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 25, 2013)

I find that this thread has well over 1,000 views, yet only slightly more than 100 people have expressed their opinion. Please, vote. 
(Unless you have to be a member to vote? I wonder. loliman00b)


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 25, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I find that this thread has well over 1,000 views, yet only slightly more than 100 people have expressed their opinion. Please, vote.
> (Unless you have to be a member to vote? I wonder. loliman00b)



I would vote but I need a 'I already have an XL and would swap again for a NL bundle, just not this one' option hehe


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 25, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> I would vote but I need a 'I already have an XL and would swap again for a NL bundle, just not this one' option hehe



That's what the "I would like it" option is! If you're interested in it, at all, even just seeing other people have it, vote "I would like it" haha


----------



## xPuck1990 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a blue 3DS, and I'm happy with that. But if the bundle comes to Europe i'm getting it for sure!!


----------



## TheFarmboy (Feb 25, 2013)

It would be nice to have. But I already have a 3DS.


----------



## Mairmalade (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the funds to purchase it, but I can't say I want to. I already have a 3DS XL so it seems like a waste to me. I'd love a special edition 3DS, though only if I had money to just throw at whatever I want without it impacting me.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm waiting for Animal Crossing to come out before I decide...but I think I have decided that I do want to upgrade to an XL. (But I will probably keep my 3ds rather than trading it in)


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 25, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> I already pre-ordered New Leaf at game stop but if Nintendo brings the bundle to NA and I have the extra cash then I wouldn't mind picking one up.


 I also preordered...do you think that gamestop would let us put our money from the preorder towards the bundle instead if they release one?


----------



## Schim (Feb 25, 2013)

amped4jr88 said:


> I also preordered...do you think that gamestop would let us put our money from the preorder towards the bundle instead if they release one?



I think they do things like that, maybe. You would have to double check with a store for their complete preorder policies.


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 25, 2013)

I would like one, if only to make use of certain multiplayer features I wouldn't have used otherwise and to use as a backup town for DLC.


----------



## Bea (Feb 26, 2013)

amped4jr88 said:


> I also preordered...do you think that gamestop would let us put our money from the preorder towards the bundle instead if they release one?



EB Games (Canada's Gamestop equivalent) lets you do that, so I would assume Gamestop would as well.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2013)

My local EB Games does thinks that my local Gamestop won't do. I find that odd since they are the same company!

So I can't say if they would you upgrade to the bundle or not.

I'm happy with my current 3DS XL though so I won't be getting the AC Bundle if it does come out.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm surprised most people who post on this thread don't want to buy one, though 50% of voters do


----------



## Carole (Mar 3, 2013)

I already have a (blue/black) XL and love it!  But, I do not need two XL's so I would not buy it, even though I like it a lot.

I did not vote, since none of the choices seem correct in my case.


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2013)

BabyDaisy!!! said:


> I'm surprised most people who post on this thread don't want to buy one, though 50% of voters do



Yeah, I noticed that too. I guess people only feel the need to post if they aren't getting one.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 3, 2013)

I would definitely want one, however I already have the original 3DS (in pink) so I'm not sure if I should just buy the game itself. I love the style!!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd say that the reason most have posted that they aren't getting one is because saying they won't takes more explanation than saying they will. Anybody can agree and say yes to something, but usually one has to explain things when they say they won't do something, or one is expected to explain things when they say they wont.

At least, that's what it is usually like my my experience.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm keeping this thread alive for the sake of data collection.


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 12, 2013)

I had an option to buy it actually early this week but decided to go with the pink LL and the physical copy of the game instead. It's nice but I really loved the light pink more and preferred a physical copy


----------



## swoonu (Mar 12, 2013)

I would love an XL, I'm so tempted to get the Pink and White one, but I think I will wait to see if an announcement for the AC XL is coming here.


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 12, 2013)

Not that it's ugly or anything, but I wouldn't buy it. I'd rather have a themed one like Pok?mon or Mario.


----------

